# Damn that Dan Henry



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

The 44 was easy to say no to then they brought it out at 40 mm.

Just ordered.

Always been attracted to the compressor style of diver and as a new beater this should be good for summer. Love the colors as well as the design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nikita70 (Sep 16, 2016)

I wish DH weren't so inexpensive. I'm very interested in a few of the models and I don't need them!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Nice looking classic compressor style, i really like these 1970s, and a very respectable price, ive been seriously thinking about a 44mm grey dial.
These will be a huge hit at 40mm, the case back is simply stunning too.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Placed my order a couple of days ago and can't wait to receive it. I'll definitely be sharing some pics.. A 40mm and for the price, I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

I like these Orient King masters too, similar compressor style.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Damn indeed and this forum! Just got finish saying no more watches for a while after the MWW 62mas. But at 40mm, 200mWR, Seiko movement and limited edition run as well as the very cool sporty compressor look...well... pre order is done. Took me all of 3 minutes to try not buy it. DOH!

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Michael Day said:


> The 44 was easy to say no to then they brought it out at 40 mm.
> 
> Just ordered.
> 
> ...


I felt the same way, I've been eyeing these for a while but was turned off by the 44mm. I ordered the 40mm in gray - literally could not resist.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

I was sucked in too, darn it! I am/was officially done with buying new watches but had long admired Dan Henry's 1970. Like others, the 44 mm was simply a no go, especially being all dial. But after seeing they are finally making it in 40 mm I couldn't resist and ordered the orange.

btw: I hope this is not the beginning of a new trend of 40 mm dive watches. The only reason this hobby hasn't bankrupted me is that most of the desirable dive watches I come across are 44+ mm.

btw, btw: the 1970 appears to be an homage to this rare super compressor from the 60s/70s. (I think the original was 36 mm).


----------



## mrcopps (Feb 27, 2017)

I wear my DH quite often, in rotation with a big collection... great stuff!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

I got sucked into the 1970 44mm so I'm now immunised against the 40.


----------



## AVS_Racing (Aug 16, 2014)

I had the opportunity to try on the original 44mm it's a bit big and finishing was as expected at this price point. I don't think I will buy the 40mm which I like unless they improved the Lume. It was pretty bad Lume on the 44mm.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Enablers! I'm in.


----------



## fish70 (Oct 12, 2006)

Dang I just bought one in orange. 44mm was just too big but I have wanted this for months. The last pillow in my watch case will now be occupied and I can stop buying watches!


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

My small wrist needs this 40mm watch, plus my birth year is 1970, see how easy that was... Order placed


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

This thread is hysterical! I ordered one too


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ossamanity (Nov 28, 2016)

Checkout Dan Henry IG story









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dark Overlord (Jul 18, 2016)

I prefer the 44. I do like the style a lot. I'm going to the Worn and Wound show in NYC in Oct. Dan Henry will be there, looking forward to trying one on.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

warsh said:


> This thread is hysterical! I ordered one too
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It is quite! I think at the price it's one of those, oh well let's see, looks nice. If it were another c note I don't think we'd have all these people pulling the trigger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 310runner (Nov 6, 2015)

Oh man, what color to choose guys? I am leaning towards the orange dial. I think the grey looks good, but the orange one is currently sitting in the checkout cart. The lume seems to be outstanding, can anyone comment on this?


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I ordered orange. Bit of summer color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

310runner said:


> Oh man, what color to choose guys? I am leaning towards the orange dial. I think the grey looks good, but the orange one is currently sitting in the checkout cart. The lume seems to be outstanding, can anyone comment on this?


Orange

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

I ordered Grey then changed mind and requested a change to orange, got a reply by email fast and I easy switch. Orange is bit more unique and has that vintage fun vibe, already have my grey 62mas MWW and back sea urchin so it's the better option for the collection

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I impulsively ordered one within minutes of getting the email from DH on Labor Day. And I had already ordered a different watch earlier that day after a lot of hesitation. Expensive hobby. Wife laughing, nervously. Yes, 40mm makes it a wearable watch for me. 44mm makes it a mistake for me.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Also yes it's pretty hilarious how much the orders have flooded in. but also a great example of how much many of us want smaller watches and brands can really make great sales by finding those opportunities in the market. It might just be me but I feel many of the designs of past are far more stylish and slick than many modern watches. 39-41mm is a real sweet spot for alot of watch designs imho. Allows space for full dial designs or thick bezel designs without the dial getting too cramped and small. It helps Dan H have made it with a sensible lug to lug length aswell. But 22m lugs will make for quite strong wrist presence also.

life's too long to worry about how short life is


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

I loved the looks of the 1970 when it first came out but just couldn't pull the trigger on a 44 mm diameter case. When I heard Dan Henry announce the 40 mm version on the Worn and Wound podcast, I decided right there and then (actually I was about 3 miles into a 6 mile run) that I would pre-order one. Luckily, I saw on Monochrome that they are taking pre-orders now. Previously, I was thinking of going with the grey but overtime I've started to embrace more daring colors on my watches. Ultimately, I let my wife decide since 1970 is her birth year and I imagine that she might want to wear this one once in awhile. So, the orange should be shipping our way starting tomorrow. It will be my first NH35.

And, it comes with a three-watch roll for $250.00? Crazy!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I really love these, enjoyed the 44 though it was a tad large for my taste so I jumped on this one as soon as it was announced. Improved lume and screw down crowns are welcome improvements too 
I also have a bunch of 22mm straps I can't wait to try on it 
Dan Henry is a brand to keep an eye on into 2018 as I believe he has big plans


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I really love these, enjoyed the 44 though it was a tad large for my taste so I jumped on this one as soon as it was announced. Improved lume and screw down crowns are welcome improvements too
> I also have a bunch of 22mm straps I can't wait to try on it
> Dan Henry is a brand to keep an eye on into 2018 as I believe he has big plans


Jeepdad:

Eager to hear a bit more the quality of the Dan henry you've owned. They are well reviewed, but with such a low price, I have wondered..... can u say more?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep, broke down for what is a pretty easy impulse decision! Orange 40 compressor dial headed state side! And would have to agree with previous post (and after reviewing D.H. site), that this brand appears to be headed in the right direction and checks a lot of the right boxes in the WIS affordables category!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Heres another option but a lot cheaper at $100, an orient Marshall, 41.5mm, very smart looking watch, wish it was a bit bigger, pics from online.


----------



## jalcas (Jul 26, 2010)

Just ordered the grey one. Totally unplanned but couldn't resist. Damn! :-d


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Heres another option but a lot cheaper at $100, an orient Marshall, 41.5mm, very smart looking watch, wish it was a bit bigger, pics from online.


I had a green Marshall just like that one and liked it quite a bit. But that rattletrap rotor, I don't know. It did keep supernaturally good time anyway.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Ordered one so I could join the cool dude club too.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Ordered one so I could join the cool dude club too.


congrats


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

warsh said:


> Jeepdad:
> 
> Eager to hear a bit more the quality of the Dan henry you've owned. They are well reviewed, but with such a low price, I have wondered..... can u say more?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I enjoyed the 44 in spite of the size. I thought the case finish was very nice and on par with many of the well known micros we all know and like at 500-700$. Nice details like the raised dots on the bezel which one may not notice at first. The dial was well printed. Downsides were less than stellar lume for the lume fanatics and a non-screwdown crown though not a huge deal for me as it's not really a necessity to ensure WR for most of us swimming at sea or in the pool. I never had issue with it in the water. And I've swam with other non-screwdown crown watches like my Bell&Ross gmt or Jean Richard Aeroscope...
The mvt is solid/reliable. To me it was a great value at only 250$ and with a watch roll too


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Has anyone received notice of shipping yet? The pre-order page said shipping would start September 14th (except for Europe).


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

jutr9833 said:


> Has anyone received notice of shipping yet? The pre-order page said shipping would start September 14th (except for Europe).


Not me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jutr9833 said:


> Has anyone received notice of shipping yet? The pre-order page said shipping would start September 14th (except for Europe).


Are you in the US/Canada/Asia, if so shipping start early next week so probably means by next weekend some of us will have them on the wrist


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Shipping will be later than advertised. I was told next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> I enjoyed the 44 in spite of the size. I thought the case finish was very nice and on par with many of the well known micros we all know and like at 500-700$. Nice details like the raised dots on the bezel which one may not notice at first. The dial was well printed. Downsides were less than stellar lume for the lume fanatics and a non-screwdown crown though not a huge deal for me as it's not really a necessity to ensure WR for most of us swimming at sea or in the pool. I never had issue with it in the water. And I've swam with other non-screwdown crown watches like my Bell&Ross gmt or Jean Richard Aeroscope...
> The mvt is solid/reliable. To me it was a great value at only 250$ and with a watch roll too


Cool. Thanks. Got me excited again to get this one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Dan, I'm a bit peeved about the shipping delay. I know delays happen but not even an email or something on the website saying so? What gives?


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

HerrNano said:


> Dan, I'm a bit peeved about the shipping delay. I know delays happen but not even an email or something on the website saying so? What gives?


If you listen to the Worn and Wound podcast featuring Dan Henry where he announced the new 40 mm 1970, his passion for watches comes through pretty clear as well as his frustration with trying to get things right in developing a new brand. He really sounded authentic to me in wanting to offer the best watch for the money that would be associated with his name. And, it sounds like he risked just about everything on this new brand so I'm willing to give him a little slack. As a born again devout agnostic I have faith in the concept: "all good things come to those who wait." (Please place reverentially prostate but sanguine to-be-touched-by-his-noodly-appendage emoticon here.)


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

DocScotter said:


> If you listen to the Worn and Wound podcast featuring Dan Henry where he announced the new 40 mm 1970, his passion for watches comes through pretty clear as well as his frustration with trying to get things right in developing a new brand. He really sounded authentic to me in wanting to offer the best watch for the money that would be associated with his name. And, it sounds like he risked just about everything on this new brand so I'm willing to give him a little slack. As a born again devout agnostic I have faith in the concept: "all good things come to those who wait." (Please place reverentially prostate but sanguine to-be-touched-by-his-noodly-appendage emoticon here.)


Ramen! and may you be touched by his noodly appendage as well, but an email *is* free...


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

HerrNano said:


> Ramen! and may you be touched by his noodly appendage as well, but an email *is* free...


Pastafari, Mon! Keep the faith, Bruder Nano!


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Hey all, like many of you, I ordered the watch. I just received an odd email from someone named "Gui" who says he's from Dan Henry (and appears to have a Dan Henry email). Sounds like a scam....? Anyone else get something like this??

Text of email:
Hi William,

Thank you for your order.

We noticed that your billing address is not matching the location where the order was placed. 
Please, can you send us a copy of your ID, to make sure that everything is okay? 
I'm sorry for the inconvenient, but this requirement is to secure all the parts involved.
Your order will be processed as soon as we receive it. 

Please feel free to write us back for any further questions. 

Best regards,
Gui


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

warsh said:


> Hey all, like many of you, I ordered the watch. I just received an odd email from someone named "Gui" who says he's from Dan Henry (and appears to have a Dan Henry email). Sounds like a scam....? Anyone else get something like this??
> 
> Text of email:
> Hi William,
> ...


Yes I got one as well. I also thought it was odd. Didn't give them ID but did provide snapshot of shipping and billing address.

Now I'm concerned. Also concerned that the shipping date has passed and I have no communications other than confirmation of the order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I ordered one, but if this is the level of service and communication, I may cancel. Not making paying customers aware of what is happening with their money/purchase isn't a great way to make a name for your brand, regardless of price.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

warsh said:


> Hey all, like many of you, I ordered the watch. I just received an odd email from someone named "Gui" who says he's from Dan Henry (and appears to have a Dan Henry email). Sounds like a scam....? Anyone else get something like this??
> 
> Text of email:
> Hi William,
> ...


This sounds like classic scam material. I didn't get one of these (yet) but now I'm getting a bit worried myself. Edit: I sent an inquiry to the website about all this. Hope I hear good things from them.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

HerrNano said:


> This sounds like classic scam material. I didn't get one of these (yet) but now I'm getting a bit worried myself.


I went to the Dan Henry website and sent them a copy of the mail I received that seemed suspicious. When/if I get a reply, I'll post that here

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

warsh said:


> I went to the Dan Henry website and sent them a copy of the mail I received that seemed suspicious. When/if I get a reply, I'll post that here
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So the email was legitimate. I was traveling internationally when I placed the order, and PayPal or the CC company flagged it. I emailed them photo of my drivers license, and they said all is OK. If you get this email and don't send ID, they won't process your order (they said). They also said that watches will ship tomorrow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

I have not order the watch yet but likely will. I think I will love this on a bright orange Zulu. When I contacted Dan Henry Watches with a question about the crowns, I also got an email from Gui. I asked if both crowns were screw-down.

_Hi Daniel,
_

_No, just the one on the 4 o'clock where you set the hour and date.
_
_The 2 o'clock dial is to move the inner bezel.
_

_My best,
_
_Gui_


----------



## Hodgkisl (Nov 25, 2016)

40mm sounds perfect. When I first saw the 1970 I was obsessed until I saw the 44mm part. Once I saw this thread I couldn't give them my money fast enough.


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

I got a reply to my inquiry today while I was on the road:

_Hi Alex,

will be shipping it tomorrow, Monday.

There is nothing wrong with that, the emails are fine, many buyers use a proxy or place their orders in a different place from the shipping address, and the PayPal or Credit card company don't cover the sale. I will refund all suspect orders that refuse to confirm the ID's

Sincerely,
__Dan
_

So, nothing to worry about, I figure, and something to look forward to this week.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

I received another email :

Thank you for your reply.

There is nothing wrong with your billing and shipping addresses. 
We are asking for your ID because our system states that your billing address is listed as Australia, but the order was placed from United States. 

We are just following the Paypay procedure that is why we need a confirmation ID before processing your order. 
I hope you can understand. 

Sincerely,
Gui

I ordered from Australia and have never had this happen before doing the same thing. Not happy about late delivery or lack of comms and this almost puts me over the edge. 

And for all of the ways Dan Henry could be communicating this, nothing. I blurred the numbers on a shot of a banking card and sent them that. Bad taste in mouth over this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Are you guys really that upset because watches are shipping on a 2-business day delay?? And because they actually do make sure that you are who you say you are in a time where there is so much fraud and Equifax got hacked impacting half the adult US population??
I think a little perspective is important. 
I am as anxious as the next guy to get my DH1970 but this is really not warranted imo. time for a little drink and relax time


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> because they actually do make sure that you are who you say you are in a time where there is so much fraud and Equifax got hacked impacting half the adult US population??


I'm anxious not about delay but for being asked personal information that has never happened before. If the original email contained proof that the order was placed with the sender eg invoice number or there a general comm from the company before personal one or something similar I would not have been. This was over email conduits and not secure conduits used for purchasing.

I've been buying online since it started. Thus was not normal behavior. If it happens again I'd be less concerned now that I am comfortable with latest response.

If you would not be anxious over this behaviour then good luck to you and your money.

I have dealt with small operator/Kickstarter once and got burned. The 250 is nothing but giving over ID on a non secure conduit is not good business and can potentially become thousands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I probably would have been reluctant to respond to the email that some of you got. Good move checking with DH before complying. 
One thing to remember is that DH is South American (Brazil?) and it's quite possible English is not the first language of his employees. 
He's been keeping people up to date on his instagram feed, and I believe shipping will commence in the next day or so. European shipping will be a week later, presumably so they can ship a bulk lot to Europe and then ship to customers from within Europe for tax reasons?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

tritto said:


> One thing to remember is that DH is South American (Brazil?) and it's quite possible English is not the first language of his employees. (...)


I didn't know that. My only problem, and it was a minor one, about the whole affair was how it compounded with no information about the delay, then odd emails people were receiving. Either of those in isolation would not be too odd to me, but who wants to be the last one to smell the coffee? Regardless, it was hardly too alarmist. "What's going on here?" "Message sent to source." "OK, we know now."


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

For your entertainment:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought the 44mm 1970 around when it first came out and upon arrival, found it was too large on my wrists. I sent an email and Gui responded to me pretty quickly and gladly accepted a return which was all easily processed. I thought their CS was great during my handful of emails and return with them and personally wouldn't hesitate buying one again (which I probably will end up doing within the next hour or two).


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

@Jepp99dad, I am not upset in the slightest about a minimal delay. However, there is no debate to be had about keeping your paying customers informed, especially considering how competitive the market is. That's all. 

I look forward to the watch, but have a slight feeling it looks too good to be true. We'll see....


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Has anyone received their 40mm yet? Would love to see a few photos!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

They don't start shipping until today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

Michael Day said:


> I received another email :
> 
> Thank you for your reply.
> 
> ...


I also received a very similar email from Gui as follows:

"Thank you for your order.

We noticed that your billing address is not matching the location where the order was placed.
Please, can you send us a copy of your ID, to make sure that everything is okay?
I'm sorry for the inconvenient, but this requirement is to secure all the parts involved.
Your order will be processed as soon as we receive it.

Please feel free to write us back for any further questions.

Best regards,
Gui"

In this instance, the payment was made via PayPal in Sydney and apparently routed through Hong Kong somehow. I was suspicious about the email from Gui and also hesitant to send ID via email, a well known insecure channel.

I followed up by noting that my billing and shipping addresses were the same and asking why the PayPal protections weren't sufficient. I received the following response from Gui:

"Thank you for your reply.

There is nothing wrong with your billing and shipping addresses.
We are asking for your ID because our system states that your billing address is listed as Australia, but the order was placed from Hong Kong.

We are just following the Paypay procedure that is why we need a confirmation ID before processing your order.
I hope you can understand.

Sincerely,
Gui"

Seeing the information here has eased my concerns somewhat, but he has referred to 'Paypay' [sic]!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tritto said:


> For your entertainment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so excited.  I can't wait. 
I wish I could have gotten both colors. But he also has 8 new designs in the works so
I have lots of 22mm straps I cannot wait to try on it


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

iberfoptic said:


> Has anyone received their 40mm yet? Would love to see a few photos!


Worn and Wound has photos of one up on their Instagram account.


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

DocScotter said:


> Worn and Wound has photos of one up on their Instagram account.


Could you share it at all ? I don't have or know anything about instagram

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BY_F_DCA3te/


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Looks like they went with a more matte look on the bezel markings. Very good.

Wearing my 1970/44 today, looking forward to the 1970/40 even though the 44 fits me OK.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I just got my shipping notification email. I guess Australian deliveries are on their way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

tritto said:


> I just got my shipping notification email. I guess Australian deliveries are on their way.


But...but I'm American. I'm supposed to be first. /s


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Here's the response I received to my email inquiry regarding shipping.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Australia might be down under but we on top for delivery. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

1970/40mm grey dial ordered!

I sent them about 3-4 emails since last spring requesting this watch; I gotta get one since they listened to our request!!

I can't wait to see their next offerings!!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

tritto said:


> I just got my shipping notification email. I guess Australian deliveries are on their way.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats.  post pics asap when you get it


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Shipping info received!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 760274 (Jul 24, 2015)

I think it's great that they're doing a second edition in a time-correct size. However I'd be more curious if they were planning for a classic, funky 70s dive watch with an external bezel. I'd be the first to get one.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Sea-Dog said:


> I think it's great that they're doing a second edition in a time-correct size. However I'd be more curious if they were planning for a classic, funky 70s dive watch with an external bezel. I'd be the first to get one.


For me that would turn me off. There's just too many standard diver homages. If Tudor brought back some original cases I'd sell the house for one but they would be doing something they've done rather than copying. The 1970 diver while also a homage isn't the standard diver so I like it. I don't know if I'd like it enough to buy if fetched a higher price but at 250 it really is a no brainer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Yep got my shipping e-mail about 8 hrs ago! Would be great to see this before the weekend, but realistically I'll be satisfied with this time next week. Will be my first DH so here's hoping first impression is ................


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

I´m really concidering this one, but since I already own a dual crown/internal bezel watch I´m still on the fence. With my history of flipping micro brand watches I know I should stay away, but it is still so tempting...


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

IPA said:


> I´m really concidering this one, but since I already own a dual crown/internal bezel watch I´m still on the fence. With my history of flipping micro brand watches I know I should stay away, but it is still so tempting...


Cmon cmon! It's so inexpensive. You know you want it.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## IPA (Dec 16, 2013)

warsh said:


> Cmon cmon! It's so inexpensive. You know you want it.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Exactly


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

watchobs said:


> Yep got my shipping e-mail about 8 hrs ago! Would be great to see this before the weekend, but realistically I'll be satisfied with this time next week. Will be my first DH so here's hoping first impression is ................


Shipping to Texas is scheduled for Thursday. You should be ok!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Cannot wait to see it in the metal and check the improved lume


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

To be fair, Dan Henry could make a 1970's themed/styled diver that is still an original design and not an homage (see offerings from Zelos, NTH, Zixen, Halios et al).

I too dislike Sub homages, in part because it's such a recognizable design. I'm okay with homages to really rare watches. No one is going to ask you if your Dan Henry is a copy of the Exactus diver from 1969 unless they're a very, very serious watch nerd. Obviously, the Tudors are different. Tudor is the same continuously owned company that released the first Submariner in 1953 (under the Rolex brand) and 1954 (under the Tudor brand). The Tudor Black Bay is no different from Ford releasing their latest iteration of the Mustang. All well and good, even if you don't particularly like what Ford has done with the Mustang.

I also got my shipping notice and am very excited!



Michael Day said:


> For me that would turn me off. There's just too many standard diver homages. If Tudor brought back some original cases I'd sell the house for one but they would be doing something they've done rather than copying. The 1970 diver while also a homage isn't the standard diver so I like it. I don't know if I'd like it enough to buy if fetched a higher price but at 250 it really is a no brainer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Gryffindor said:


> Shipping to Texas is scheduled for Thursday. You should be ok!


I have not received any shipping information. I hope nothing is wrong.


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

Scheduled to deliver to Colorado on Friday.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Can't wait to slap it on my wrist. DHL tracking has it down for delivery on 9/21 to California.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Where o where is my shipping notification????!?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

DHL ETA 21/09
⏱

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Hmm, somewhere between my current location and Hong Kong. Good to know. Still better than G. Gerlach shipping info - Polska, Polska, Polska, Radio silence..........., Doorstep.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

Despite an email indicating I'd receive tracking info today, no tracking info has been received.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

D6AMIA6N said:


> Despite an email indicating I'd receive tracking info today, no tracking info has been received.


You'll get it, don't worry. I literally just got mine minutes ago. They are going out. The day isn't over but also these are likely systemic email notifications and could be delayed like USPS notifications are young scanning often times, not because they aren't sending them one by one. Also it is possible that when he emailed you it was already Tuesday 19th for him while still Monday 18th for you so tomorrow may have meant Wednesday from his perspective?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Mine was ordered Sunday night and is arriving in Texas this Thursday. I went with orange but still haven't decided which color I prefer. The octopus on the back put me over the edge. I'd someone greatly regrets going grey over orange I might be up for a swap once it shows up. Both will look good IMO.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

All happening rather quick now. Should be delivered tomorrow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine has also cleared Customs in Melbourne, but estimated delivery not until Monday. I guess that's Bass Strait for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> All happening rather quick now. Should be delivered tomorrow!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> Got the same indication e-mail yesterday! Will also (potentially) be seeing the Crepas Tornado by end of week too. Wooohooooooooooo!


----------



## Rabs210 (Sep 18, 2016)

Quick update on the ID verification problems: 

I contacted Dan through the official Instagram account and confirmed the validity of the email from Gui. Dan re-confirmed the same info we received via email, which gave me a little more comfort in dealing with Gui directly. 

I flagged the problems with sending ID info insecurely by email and after checking with PayPal, Gui noted that additional ID is not required for people who have a PayPal account (meaning that it's only required for people who checked out using PayPal gateway using a credit or debit card, but don't have a PayPal account).

Thought it may help put some minds at ease. My grey 1970/40mm has apparently been DHL shipped. Tracking code received. Looking forward to arrival shortly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Just got the shipping notification myself. Does anyone remember the days of ordering stuff before online forums and...well, the internet? Somehow we all managed. And, I dunno, maybe we were all a little more trusting then?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

DocScotter said:


> Just got the shipping notification myself. Does anyone remember the days of ordering stuff before online forums and...well, the internet? Somehow we all managed. And, I dunno, maybe we were all a little more trusting then?


The problem is there's lots of kids who've grown up in the Amazon Prime era and never had to deal with the whole "order from a catalog and you MIGHT get it in 4-6 weeks, assuming the Post Office didn't lose it at some point" thing.


----------



## 2Complex (Mar 24, 2011)

For someone that's on the fence (regardless of the low price point), does anyone have first hand experience on the fit/finish of Dan Henry's pieces?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

2Complex said:


> For someone that's on the fence (regardless of the low price point), does anyone have first hand experience on the fit/finish of Dan Henry's pieces?


I have a 1970/44 and a 1963 and both are excellent, especially for the price. Sure there are some tradeoffs (lume isn't the best, the 1970/44 doesn't have any screw down crowns, "sapphire laminated mineral glass" crystals, nothing that are deal-breakers IMO), but they are very hard to beat at the price he asks.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Arrived!

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Michael Day said:


> Arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that was quick 
Congrats so ? Thoughts?

I think it's pretty amazing such fast international shipping is included for 250$. Amazing value overall.


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> Arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To follow-up on Brice's queries: Is the inner rotating bezel a graduated stadium or more of a step down design style and how's that much anticipated improved lume look? Pict. look good and give us a good tease as to what to expect, so thanks and congrats.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Ready for some good weather in Queensland next week.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Michael Day said:


> Ready for some good weather in Queensland next week.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Looks great. I'll be taking mine up to Qld for a family holiday next month too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iberfoptic (Jun 6, 2012)

Michael Day said:


> Arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing looking timepiece  thanks for sharing we us health to enjoy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

watchobs said:


> To follow-up on Brice's queries: Is the inner rotating bezel a graduated stadium or more of a step down design style and how's that much anticipated improved lume look? Pict. look good and give us a good tease as to what to expect, so thanks and congrats.


If I'm understanding your question it's a stadium style. This pic may show better.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

The lack of SDC was intentional I think to stay true to the spirit of a true SC watch. There is no SDC because they tighten up at depth, well not the DH, but that was the idea. I think now he changed it because people wrote him and like them better.



Lost Cosmonaut said:


> I have a 1970/44 and a 1963 and both are excellent, especially for the price. Sure there are some tradeoffs (lume isn't the best, the 1970/44 doesn't have any screw down crowns, "sapphire laminated mineral glass" crystals, nothing that are deal-breakers IMO), but they are very hard to beat at the price he asks.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm curious about the decision to offer a screw down crown for time setting, but no for bezel rotation. Surely doing one but not the other is pointless? Am I missing something? 
I think it would be technically more difficult to offer the SCD on the bezel crown (how do you stop the bezel rotating while you're screwing down the crown?).
I'm not fussed either way, just curious. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

tritto said:


> I'm curious about the decision to offer a screw down crown for time setting, but no for bezel rotation. Surely doing one but not the other is pointless? Am I missing something?
> I think it would be technically more difficult to offer the SCD on the bezel crown (how do you stop the bezel rotating while you're screwing down the crown?).
> I'm not fussed either way, just curious.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A screw down crown on the bezel would render the bezel useless. Need to be able to use while on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Michael Day said:


> A screw down crown on the bezel would render the bezel useless. Need to be able to use while on.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yes, I completely understand that. But, if you don't have a screw down crown on the bezel, what is the point of making the other crown screw down? Marketing only, is my guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

tritto said:


> Yes, I completely understand that. But, if you don't have a screw down crown on the bezel, what is the point of making the other crown screw down? Marketing only, is my guess.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think k a lot of the feedback from the 44 was that people wanted it.

After just a couple of hours with the watch, it's definitely a vibrant colored fun watch. The sloped lugs makes that case very visible and gives it a chunky look. I don't like chunky but it's OK. The quality of build is nothing on an expensive piece but at 250 USD it's very good for where it's trading. I think if people had a better understanding of SC watches then perhaps they would not have all been asking for a screw down crown which I'd rather not have. I think the winding is still engaged while screwing in. 40mm is a winner in size.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

The bezel crown could be screwed down, many modern mid to high-end dual crown watches have both crowns screw down (Alpina Seastrong Heritage, Longines LLD, Zelos Helmsman 2, NTH Tropics).


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> The bezel crown could be screwed down, many modern mid to high-end dual crown watches have both crowns screw down (Alpina Seastrong Heritage, Longines LLD, Zelos Helmsman 2, NTH Tropics).


Yes nothing stopping this from happening but if you want the bezel to be effectively usable then having it screw down really limits it's use while on the wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

the bezel is supposed to be used when underwater so what is the point of an sdc if u have it unscrewed when submerged

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Finally, my tracking updated to include a delivery estimate of Friday. Aussie watch flippers are in the sweet spot right now being able to get their watches on Watchrecon before anyone else has theirs.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Got an update and the watch was picked up  and should land tomorrow evening but I'll be out of town  so it'll be a Sunday surprise 
All those pics makes me want to wear it bad. I can't wait to try all the straps I set aside for it


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Jeep99dad said:


> I can't wait to try all the straps I set aside for it


For those of you planning to swap out the OM rubber strap, what strap is everyone planning to wear their 1970 on?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

jon_huskisson said:


> For those of you planning to swap out the OM rubber strap, what strap is everyone planning to wear their 1970 on?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I've got a dozen of custom canvas and leather plus toxicroo NATOs and a Hirsch Pure.


----------



## Gryffindor (Dec 28, 2012)

Landed today in Texas.









































This is a hard plastic tube that unscrews with a half turn.

















Watch roll...rolled!

















Almost there...









Hello there!

































First impressions...I really dig it! The crowns are small, but manageable. The strap is more flexible than I was expecting out of the box, and comfortable. I normally swap most things from rubber to nylon, but I'll stick with the stock strap for now. I like the subtle distortions along the inner bezel when viewing at an angle...a lot. Fits my gigantic 6.5" super wrist quite well.

If beggars could be choosers? Make one right in the middle at 42mm, and I'd be in again!


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)

That's the 40mm on your wrist? It looks large. I will go on the assumption that you have a smaller wrist. It does look good though. Enjoy it.



Michael Day said:


> Arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Carlito149 (Aug 19, 2009)

jon_huskisson said:


> For those of you planning to swap out the OM rubber strap, what strap is everyone planning to wear their 1970 on?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I ordered a black cordura strap. Now I just need a watch


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks great on you! I anticipate this will wear large for its size because it's all dial.

I believe the strap is silicone, not natural rubber, which would explain why it's so flexible. I'm not a fan of silicone, though I've learned from wearing a Fitbit that if you rinse it off everyday it stays essentially dust free. But at $250 you can't complain, and 20 mm rubber straps are aplenty.

Hopefully mine will also land soon as San Francisco is not (geographically) too far from Texas.



Gryffindor said:


> Landed today in Texas.
> 
> First impressions...I really dig it! The crowns are small, but manageable. The strap is more flexible than I was expecting out of the box, and comfortable. I normally swap most things from rubber to nylon, but I'll stick with the stock strap for now. I like the subtle distortions along the inner bezel when viewing at an angle...a lot. Fits my gigantic 6.5" super wrist quite well.
> 
> If beggars could be choosers? Make one right in the middle at 42mm, and I'd be in again!


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Rocat said:


> That's the 40mm on your wrist? It looks large. I will go on the assumption that you have a smaller wrist. It does look good though. Enjoy it.


Yep. The 40. 6.75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

Good strap alternative...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

jon_huskisson said:


> For those of you planning to swap out the OM rubber strap, what strap is everyone planning to wear their 1970 on?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Six months ago I picked up an NOS 22mm big hole Tropic from an old school jeweller that was closing down. 
I've been saving it in case a smaller lugged version of this watch came out. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> Looks great on you! I anticipate this will wear large for its size because it's all dial.
> 
> I believe the strap is silicone, not natural rubber, which would explain why it's so flexible. I'm not a fan of silicone, though I've learned from wearing a Fitbit that if you rinse it off everyday it stays essentially dust free. But at $250 you can't complain, and 20 mm rubber straps are aplenty.
> 
> Hopefully mine will also land soon as San Francisco is not (geographically) too far from Texas.


The lugs are 22mm iirc.


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

I usually prefer a solid color nato but that looks phenomenal, nicely done.



Michael Day said:


> Good strap alternative...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

For everyone's viewing pleasure. Feels great on 6.75 wrist. Feels like im wearing the Seawolf


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

JLS36 said:


> I usually prefer a solid color nato but that looks phenomenal, nicely done.


Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

After trying the various straps. Ive found that it needs to taper down. A full 22mm width strap with the 40mm, just makes it look out of proportional.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

zumzum5150 said:


> After trying the various straps. Ive found that it needs to taper down. A full 22mm width strap with the 40mm, just makes it look out of proportional.


I think you'll find its just what your accustomed to seeing. I felt the same yesterday but it's looking fine today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Strapcoode endmill bracelet. Looks good also with leather


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Full lume but last only few seconds. Doesn't bother me since I didnt buy it for the lume.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Great photos @zumzum5150. It looks quite petite next to the Seiko Padi - which is exactly what I was hoping. 
Looks good on the big hole Tropic-style too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Jeep99dad said:


> The lugs are 22mm iirc.


Correct, just measured mine. Had me excited that it was 20 for a minute


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Thanks. I'll give a go when its time to switch. Im digging the bracelet at the moment.

QUOTE=Michael Day;44151239]I think you'll find its just what your accustomed to seeing. I felt the same yesterday but it's looking fine today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Just ordered the one with the orange accents. Seems like a steal at $250 and already got an email from Gui confirming the order. 

My one and only concern is 22mm lugs in a 40mm case, just seems like an odd choice. Sorry if this has been mentioned, I only just found this thread and am wondering how everyone likes the comfort? Is 22 a big deal? I've sold every 22mm watch I've ever owned besides the 007 because they just never fit quite right (have a 6.7" wrist)


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> Just ordered the one with the orange accents. Seems like a steal at $250 and already got an email from Gui confirming the order.
> 
> My one and only concern is 22mm lugs in a 40mm case, just seems like an odd choice. Sorry if this has been mentioned, I only just found this thread and am wondering how everyone likes the comfort? Is 22 a big deal? I've sold every 22mm watch I've ever owned besides the 007 because they just never fit quite right (have a 6.7" wrist)


My wrist is similar size and I think it looks fine. I'm not a big watch fan at all either. As someone mentioned a bit ago, I think the tapered strap helps. I just asked the guy I'm having make me a strap to taper it from 22 down to 20 as well.

On another note, I ordered late Sunday night and am #571/1970. They must be selling pretty well.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

The case size and shorter L2L is very comfortable on a thin wrist. Im definitely happy woth my purchase.



Toothbras said:


> Just ordered the one with the orange accents. Seems like a steal at $250 and already got an email from Gui confirming the order.
> 
> My one and only concern is 22mm lugs in a 40mm case, just seems like an odd choice. Sorry if this has been mentioned, I only just found this thread and am wondering how everyone likes the comfort? Is 22 a big deal? I've sold every 22mm watch I've ever owned besides the 007 because they just never fit quite right (have a 6.7" wrist)


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Half hour in pool and no problem. Passed the 6ft depth water test.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

Dinner with the family and last pic of the night of the DH.


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

zumzum5150 said:


> The case size and shorter L2L is very comfortable on a thin wrist. Im definitely happy woth my purchase.


So you don't think the 22mm is a problem? I really gotta read through this thread 

How big is your wrist?


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Damn it, I just got a recipient not at home notification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

My asnwer is No, I don't think the 22mm poses a problem. The 22mm still works well with the case design and is aesthetically pleasing to look at when the strap tapers down. But when the strap is full width,then things look off. But as Michael Day pointed .." it's the way we are accustomed to seeing "..Ill just have to try wear it with a non tapering strap and go from there. Here arr comparisons with a full and tapered strap.
What do you guys think? Wrist 6.75



































Toothbras said:


> So you don't think the 22mm is a problem? I really gotta read through this thread
> 
> How big is your wrist?


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

I really like the look of this watch and it is definitely going to get some good wrist time. At 40mm it wears slightly small on my wrist which I think is about 7 1/2 inches. I put it on the 22mm borealis rubber because the stock strap didn't have a hole that fit right for me, I did like it though.

Where this watch really delivers is the dial and inner bezel. Both are very well done and there is lots of depth from the recessed chapter ring, raised indices and sloping inner bezel. I think the color of the faux vintage lume on the indices looks nice and isn't orange or too dark. It glows decently well after being under an iPhone light for about 30 seconds, not amazing but adequate.

The case finishing is pretty nice and I didn't notice anything sloppy in the brushing or polishing. The crowns seem very small to me making them slightly more difficult to operate, but they redeem themselves for me by having the the crosshatch pattern. The crowns line up right at 2 and 4. The top crown turns the inner bezel very smoothly. The case back engraving is a cool design and has a lot of detail.

The domed crystal has a good height and profile. It keeps the height of the watch decently low and fits well under the cuff.

The only flaws I see in the 1970 40mm, which may just be in the particular one I received, are that the inner bezel did not have any functional lume whatsoever on the triangle, which it was advertised to have had as an improvement to the bigger model. Also, the rotor on the NH35 movement is much noisier than any other watches I have that use it. I suspect this could be due to the case back being thinner from the engraving and to make it cheaper.

Overall the 1970 is a a good value for $250 and there are a lot of quality features.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Well a 50 minute round trip to the depot and I have torn open the packaging. 
40mm is perfect on my 7.5" wrist. 22mm lugs look a little wide from front on, but actually make sense viewed from an angle, because they suit the tall profile. 
That's the only thing I'd prefer - for it to be lower profile. However, it's not out of control, and does allow some amazing depth to the dial. 
















It's my first micro brand, and my first purchase for a long time of a watch less than 30 years old. The quality is very good to my eyes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

zumzum5150 said:


> Dinner with the family and last pic of the night of the DH.


Damn it looks good on a bracelet. I am so tempted to the 40mm version. I have the 44mm but the detail on the smaller one seems sharper. Not sure if it's the photos but orange seems a lot more orange and lume indecies look a bit darker. It has looks to have much better contrast. ...and now I need to look for a 24mm bracelet

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

stonehead887 said:


> Damn it looks good on a bracelet. I am so tempted to the 40mm version. I have the 44mm but the detail on the smaller one seems sharper. Not sure if it's the photos but orange seems a lot more orange and lume indecies look a bit darker. It has looks to have much better contrast. ...and now I need to look for a 24mm bracelet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I've got a milanese 22 on a Mondaine. Might have to give it a ride and see what it's like.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Y'all,

Thanks for sharing photos especially those who've offered thoughts on strap options. I'm of the opinion that tapered straps really shine and help to nail the vintage look. I'm totally smitten with the highly tapered bracelet on my Oris Diver Sixty-Five for that same reason. I may have to look for a highly tapered aftermarket bracelet for this one.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Hey @donscotter. WRT tapered straps, this NOS big hole Tropic I've been saving in case there was ever a 40mm version of the 1970 looks great on it. Tapers from 22 down to 16mm at the buckle. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Mine is scheduled to arrive today and just in time to countdown the Nibiru Apocalypse. So excited!


----------



## watchobs (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine actually arrived yesterday and I was able to shoot some pict. And yes I too swapped out the strap for the leather pictured:


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

zumzum5150 said:


> My asnwer is No, I don't think the 22mm poses a problem. The 22mm still works well with the case design and is aesthetically pleasing to look at when the strap tapers down. But when the strap is full width,then things look off. But as Michael Day pointed .." it's the way we are accustomed to seeing "..Ill just have to try wear it with a non tapering strap and go from there. Here arr comparisons with a full and tapered strap.
> What do you guys think? Wrist 6.75


Thank you!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

@watchobs 
Super nice pics and love the strap pairing.

Hoping DHL delivers mine before I leave town today at 4


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

I exchanged messages with Dan about that lack of lume on the bezel triangle. He said he this ended up being the case with all the watches in this production run because he decided to go with the bezel indices having a brushed more legible finish, which ended up leaving no room for proper lume application on the triangle marker. This is kind of a bummer but I guess having an overall nicer bezel was a good tradeoff.


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

I love mesh straps on a diver, a quick bracelet mod. Got a 20mm bracelet and widened it at the end. Pics ive added showing a full 22mm mesh next to the 20mm.




















Michael Day said:


> I've got a milanese 22 on a Mondaine. Might have to give it a ride and see what it's like.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Mine arrived too. I'll have to ditch the strap as I'm in-between holes, and I can't stand the fake stitch marks anyway. I might go with a MN nato.

I understand this has a mineral crystal and a cheap movement, but it makes me question the pricing of other Hong Kong watches over $500. I can very easily see the fit and finish differences between $600 Hong Kong micros and my in-house Tudor, my (no sold) Nomos Ahoi, and even entry level ($1,000 - $2,000) Swiss watches. However, I don't see any fit and finish differences between this $250 Hong Kong micro and several other $600 Hong Kong micros that I've owned. Particularly in regards to case finishing, it appears to be at exactly the same level. In fact, I've paid over twice this amount for Hong Kong micros that have irregular lugs, off-set crowns (the 3-O'clock crown isn't perpendicular to the lugs), and other issues. A sapphire crystal and upgrading to a 9015 movement can't possibly cost over $350.

I'm wearing mine today and really loving it. I only wish I had changed the strap out last night. I hate being in-between strap holes!


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

DH1970 now in the land of Saint Doug!


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

Am I the only one who actually likes the strap? Initially my only complaint was that the strap end stuck out and I was disappointed that it didn't come with a slider. Then I took it off to play with the inner rotating bezel to see that the keeper does slide! It fits my 7 inch wrist perfectly. Not too loose and not too tight. And I don't think the watch is too tall either.

This is a perfect watch for the money.


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

And am I the only one who didn't know that these are limited editions? I just noticed the case back to see that mine is 536/1970.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

I definitely did not intend to buy another watch this year, especially another dive watch. I reckon I'll be receiving 536+/1970 sometime next week. Y'all have a fine, summery weekend.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Mine arrived too


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

That is a handsome watch, Mr. Henry.









And I'm with DocScotter, my 6 7/8 wrist likes the strap very much. No issues at all. I always vacillate about watch purchases, but no regrets about this one. This is a dive watch done right. Mine is 0008 - 1970. I thought this run was 500 watches. Is there an entirely new set of 1,970 watches in 40mm? Squirrel! Squirrel! Look at my watch.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I'm thinking it's 1970 of each color too. Not sure how much it matters for a $250 watch though. I wore mine all day today and like it a lot. The strap isn't bad, just not my taste really.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

I tried mine on all sorts of straps yesterday, it's back on the stock strap and staying that way, but I'm a rubber strap guy...


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Just ordered a 40mm grey variant after emailing with Dan. I asked him about the possibility of any WR issues with the bezel crown not being a screw down. His reply was the greatest sales pitch I've heard coming out of micro-brand dive watch maker..."Trust me... if you have any water damage problem I'll just send you a new one".


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

DR. NO said:


> Just ordered a 40mm grey variant after emailing with Dan. I asked him about the possibility of any WR issues with the bezel crown not being a screw down. His reply was the greatest sales pitch I've heard coming out of micro-brand dive watch maker..."Trust me... if you have any water damage problem I'll just send you a new one".


Cmon Dr. No.... I'd be more worried about your pincer hands scratching the crowns


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

zumzum5150 said:


> For everyone's viewing pleasure. Feels great on 6.75 wrist. Feels like im wearing the Seawolf


Looks great on the vintage Tropic!


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

😁👍


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

Toothbras said:


> Cmon Dr. No.... I'd be more worried about your pincer hands scratching the crowns


😁✌


----------



## DR. NO (Nov 24, 2012)

zumzum5150 said:


> For everyone's viewing pleasure. Feels great on 6.75 wrist. Feels like im wearing the Seawolf


Zum, how do you like that Zodiac?


----------



## jaydog1974 (Dec 26, 2012)

New 1970 at soccer. Loving it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Mine finally arrived! I'm impressed w the fit and finish at this price. Size at 40mm is perfect!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zumzum5150 (May 3, 2006)

DR. NO said:


> Zum, how do you like that Zodiac?


I'm very happy with the purchase. The case dimensions is perfect for individuals with thin wrist like myself. The color combination gives it that vintage vibe. The bezel rotates very light and crisp with the smallest hint of play. The movement is a hit or miss for me even though it's COSC certified.. Depending on my activity, it will jump up +4 to +8 24hr periods. In the compliment department, this Zodiac gets a lot out of my current collection. The women at work love the color tones thats for sure. Though i dont wear too often, it's a worthy timepiece to have in a collection.


----------



## D6AMIA6N (Aug 26, 2011)

I received my 1970 on Friday. I have to admit, I am very impressed overall with my purchase. Nice packaging, and the watch is pretty great, I personally enjoy the stock strap. The only improvement I’d make is the lume, but it is adequate. 

Might be the nicest engraved caseback I've ever owned. I love the “Scaphtopus”!


----------



## DocScotter (Dec 15, 2016)

It pairs nicely with a Thinline Tele.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I wore mine at the beach yesterday, swam in the ocean with it and we had some pretty big waves and strong current. One wave took me down and pinned me down and pulled me and scratched the heck out of my knee  good news is the Dan Henry performed great and no WR issues  not that I had any concerns 
Sorry for the bad photos but the DH1970 was in it element there


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Today I am playing Barbie and of the 8 straps I want to try on it, i tried these two


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

Ugh mine still hasn't come! DHL is the worst.


----------



## Michael 808 (Feb 16, 2007)

With a caseback this cool, I had to try it:/


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Michael 808 said:


> With a caseback this cool, I had to try it:/


This just makes me jealous I don't have 8 arms to wear more watches


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

Jeep99dad said:


> I wore mine at the beach yesterday, swam in the ocean with it and we had some pretty big waves and strong current. One wave took me down and pinned me down and pulled me and scratched the heck out of my knee  good news is the Dan Henry performed great and no WR issues  not that I had any concerns
> Sorry for the bad photos but the DH1970 was in it element there


C'mon Brice, didn't you get the memo? WIS don't take their dive watches in the water!!


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

After a wrong turn to Miami, Orlando, back to the Cinci hub and finally to my door, the LE 40mm DH finally arrived. Very nice although smaller than the original, I like its vintage vibe.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Pro Diver said:


> After a wrong turn to Miami, Orlando, back to the Cinci hub and finally to my door, the LE 40mm DH finally arrived. Very nice although smaller than the original, I like its vintage vibe.


Pic with that NATO please!! I have the 44mm but something about the 40mm that is even more 'right' than the original. Fighting the urge to buy another one.

Any WUSrs out there got both yet? Looking for a side by side comparison shot.

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

stonehead887 said:


> Pic with that NATO please!! I have the 44mm but something about the 40mm that is even more 'right' than the original. Fighting the urge to buy another one.
> 
> Any WUSrs out there got both yet? Looking for a side by side comparison shot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


Just buy the color you don't already have. I agree, that NATO is going to look awesome.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

TDKFM said:


> Just buy the color you don't already have. I agree, that NATO is going to look awesome.


I got a grey one, my 44 is orange. If mine ever shows up, I'll do a comparison. DHL is simply the worst.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

FINALLY!























































I don't usually like 40mm watches but I've been warming up to them lately. I like the changes here, the lume dot at 12 on the bezel is a good touch (even if the lume still sucks), and the new finish on the bezel is appreciated since it doesn't disappear now. The finish on the bezel looks a tiny bit rougher but I haven't really looked closely yet. The fit is decent even for a smaller watch, thanks to the longish lugs.

The one thing for the 40 is that it feels a little more proportional (less empty space on the dial, less distance between the crowns), and has more of a vintage feel. Overall I'm liking it.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Fantastic combo ^^^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MM22 (Aug 13, 2012)

Just got mine but the warranty card is blank. Did anyone also receive a blank warranty card?


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

MM22 said:


> Just got mine but the warranty card is blank. Did anyone also receive a blank warranty card?


Yep, same here. I figured my transaction receipt was enough if I ever needed to claim a warranty repair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

MM22 said:


> Just got mine but the warranty card is blank. Did anyone also receive a blank warranty card?


Yeap. 
Keep your email order receipt if you feel it's needed but he knows who ordered what and when


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

So I may be crazy, but if anyone wants to swap an orange 40mm for my orange 44mm, let me know...


----------



## arnold716 (May 29, 2011)

hi 

for those who had the 40 and 44 , i read on an another forum that the height of the domed crystal on the 40mm is smaller than the 44mm
have you notice that ?


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

arnold716 said:


> hi
> 
> for those who had the 40 and 44 , i read on an another forum that the height of the domed crystal on the 40mm is smaller than the 44mm
> have you notice that ?


Definitely less dome on the sides, but it still looks great. I don't think that the big box dome would have looked as good at this smaller size.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Lost Cosmonaut said:


> Definitely less dome on the sides, but it still looks great. I don't think that the big box dome would have looked as good at this smaller size.


It'd be disproportionate imo


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

DR. NO said:


> Looks great on the vintage Tropic!


Wow! What a cool collection!

May I ask what that 62 mas homage is? Seems really true to the original.


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

zumzum5150 said:


> For everyone's viewing pleasure. Feels great on 6.75 wrist. Feels like im wearing the Seawolf


Wow! What a cool collection!

May I ask what that 62 mas homage is? Seems really true to the original.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I'm dressing up my 40mm DH1970 today with a faux-sailcloth strap...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

spacehippo said:


> Wow! What a cool collection!
> 
> May I ask what that 62 mas homage is? Seems really true to the original.


This is a MWW 62Mas that was recently released here. Here's mine!










Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

#447 just arrived! Honestly not sure if it's a keeper or not, hesitant to pull the stickers.

Pros: orange-ness, knurled crowns, size, juicy fruit indices, hands, caseback design

Cons: a bit thicker than I'd like and comfort is king

Gonna have to sleep on it, either way the price point is stellar for a watch like this


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Man, I'm not sure how this could possibly not be a keeper. At the price it's a hell of a watch


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

Toothbras said:


> #447 just arrived! Honestly not sure if it's a keeper or not, hesitant to pull the stickers.
> 
> Pros: orange-ness, knurled crowns, size, juicy fruit indices, hands, caseback design
> 
> ...


Looks great from the front! I've been eyeing this watch, but a bit worried about the thickness. Do you have any pics from the side? Thanks.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Here you go. 
























It's a little thicker than I'd like, but it works pretty well. It's a keeper for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raist1 (Oct 4, 2013)

The lume is its weak point. In my case not only weak, also irregular.


----------



## Tanjecterly (Mar 13, 2013)

Weak lume means a hard pass for me. Otherwise, it's very tempting, both in looks and price.


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

You can always send it in to IWW for a re-lume, but of course that costs $$ and diminishes the great value that this watch is. I would put the fit and finish up there with a standard $400+ Hong Kong micro brand. The crystal is mineral but it has a wonderful dome. The movement is cheap but mine is running at about +5/ day!

My only real reservation with this watch is what in the heck is "sapphire-coated mineral", and how will it hold up over time (eg will the coating peel like outside AR? Will it crack?). I almost wish they had just gone with conventional mineral. Mineral glass isn't all that horrible, especially at $250. _If anyone really knows what sapphire-coated mineral crystal is please explain and thanks in advance!_

At $250 you're going to have some compromises. That said, this watch is really fun and an amazing value IMHO. I'm really enjoying mine alongside my much more expensive pieces.



Tanjecterly said:


> Weak lume means a hard pass for me. Otherwise, it's very tempting, both in looks and price.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

New strap arrived today. Not tapered like I asked, but oh well. Looks good I think. As for the lume, I agree it isn't great, but I find lume pretty useless anyways. The only time I need a watch in the dark is when I wake up camping and I just wear a cheap indiglo for that. None of them last long enough to be useful to me really.

Edit, forgot the pic


----------



## PKC (Jun 1, 2013)

My DH was waiting for me when I came from work earlier today. The package is fun to open with the tub and all that and the watch is very nice especially for the price. The finish and quality are there. And the size is perfect at 40mm. Good job Danny boy!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Apr 14, 2009)

pinkybrain said:


> You can always send it in to IWW for a re-lume, but of course that costs $$ and diminishes the great value that this watch is. I would put the fit and finish up there with a standard $400+ Hong Kong micro brand. The crystal is mineral but it has a wonderful dome. The movement is cheap but mine is running at about +5/ day!
> 
> My only real reservation with this watch is what in the heck is "sapphire-coated mineral", and how will it hold up over time (eg will the coating peel like outside AR? Will it crack?). I almost wish they had just gone with conventional mineral. Mineral glass isn't all that horrible, especially at $250. _If anyone really knows what sapphire-coated mineral crystal is please explain and thanks in advance!_
> 
> At $250 you're going to have some compromises. That said, this watch is really fun and an amazing value IMHO. I'm really enjoying mine alongside my much more expensive pieces.


So "sapphire coated mineral crystal" as far as I know is just a very thin layer of Sapphire laminated to a mineral crystal. What that means is open to interpretation. The idea is to get the best of both, the scratch resistance of Sapphire with the breaking resistance and cheapness of Mineral. The concern of course is that this laminated layer could chip off or delaminate somehow but so far I haven't heard of that ever happening (I believe Invicta "Flame Fusion" and other brands "K1" crystals are the same basic thing). I believe they are actually molecularly bonded together, not that it's some kind of an applied film (like a phone screen protector) but I'm not 100% sure.

I do know that the style of dome that the 1970/44 uses is the most expensive to make in Sapphire, though it's come down a lot because box dome crystals have become super popular, the one on the 1970/44 is pretty large and deep. I think he probably could have sourced a Sapphire for the 1970/40 inexpensively since it has much less pronounced dome and isn't as much of a "box dome" as the 44, but I'm sure there's some reason he didn't go with a Sapphire.


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

For those that are interested, Seiko used a sapphire coated mineral crystal on some models in the 1990s. It was called sapphlex.
There isn't much about it online that I can see, but some saying it lasted many years without scratches and some saying they'd heard it could delaminate. 
I guess we'll only know how well bonded the DH product is with time. I don't tend to wear any of my watches hard so I'm anticipating many years of scratch-free crystal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lavantmj (Sep 5, 2017)

She just came in and I couldn't be happier. For this price I can only say thank you Dan Henry for creating this watch.


----------



## lavantmj (Sep 5, 2017)

And she decided to be classy


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

Thx for the info man.

At this price point, I think they did a really fantastic job! I wish the hands were a tad wider though.


----------



## spacehippo (Sep 19, 2017)

smille76 said:


> This is a MWW 62Mas that was recently released here. Here's mine!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx for the info man.

At this price point, I think they did a really fantastic job! I wish the hands were a tad wider though.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

I love the colors and details like the raised brushed SS markers and numerals of the internal bezel . 
B


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

spacehippo said:


> Thx for the info man.
> 
> At this price point, I think they did a really fantastic job! I wish the hands were a tad wider though.


Thanks,

They were wider on the prototype but Doug changed them to be more historically accurate.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

fvc74 said:


> View attachment 12549365
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice photo


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeep99dad said:


> Nice photo


Thanks! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I did some heavy modding on mine today. Probably going to have to update my linked in to show my new secondary career as a watch maker/modder.










I will say it's much more comfortable now. That crazy saw tooth looking strap keeper hit my wrist in a weird spot. Fits better now with the stock strap.


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I just wanted to share a quick experience with Dan Henry customer service today. I had an issue my watch and I have to say it was the best customer service I've ever received from any company. I'm not a big quartz guy, but I may be ordering a few other models based on my experience today. More than I would have expected from a watch maker at any price. Please continue to support this brand and have full confidence in the quality and customer service.


----------



## jared703 (Dec 8, 2011)

These are really nice. The (super) compressor is such an awesome case style.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)




----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

Mine landed at the office today. At this price point I should say I have no complaints whatsoever!










Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 44mm orange compressor 1970 will be here tomorrow....


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

my 44mm 1970 coming this week pics to follow.....


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

My 40mm 1970 just arrived today. Really impressed by this piece - it's an incredible value. So glad Dan decided to make this in the smaller size. No way I could have even considered the 44mm with my thinner wrists, but this 40mm feels great.


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

As I said, nothing to complain about.  Just FYI - no lume pip on this ;-)


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

TDKFM said:


> I just wanted to share a quick experience with Dan Henry customer service today. I had an issue my watch and I have to say it was the best customer service I've ever received from any company. I'm not a big quartz guy, but I may be ordering a few other models based on my experience today. More than I would have expected from a watch maker at any price. Please continue to support this brand and have full confidence in the quality and customer service.


I also had an issue with my 40mm 1970, and can echo these comments. Dan & Gui responded extremely quickly, agreed that a replacement was required, paid for the return shipping and dispatched my replacement as soon as I provided tracking info on the return. The replacement arrived yesterday, and I'm extremely happy with it.

These guys seem to have a great product at a great price AND back it with great customer service. They said it couldn't be done!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

My 44mm orange arrived today.....nice:

- the cure on the dome is so pretty
- colors are great
- factory strap is better than I thought, but have gone with a Borealis ISO for now....did try a Gunny on briefly, but feel rubber is better on this one!
- love that the internal bezel is hard to turn!.....eg rubbing on ur wrist will not move it! I have a Seiko 5 SRPB31, that is soon to be for sale, and the inner bezel rotates with a breeze!
- case is a nice mix of shiney and brushed
- vintage look is very cool

overall love it, and a veritable steal at the price....now just have to see how the glass holds up

some pics....


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

Looks like the 44 mm definitely has a greater dome on the crystal. I would prefer the same dome on my 40 mm, but I'm still a very happy camper.



Maddog1970 said:


> My 44mm orange arrived today.....nice:
> 
> - the cure on the dome is so pretty
> - colors are great
> ...


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

loool so many DH's. mine 44mm orange 1970 is plan to come tomorrow
glad t ojoin you all guyes

i am curious it is said to be limited of 1970 pieces, but every model in every diameter ( i mean grey 40/44, orange 40/44)
so like 4 x 1970
someone knows ?


----------



## vesire (Sep 9, 2016)

Got it, love it


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lostinspace (Aug 8, 2007)

TDKFM said:


> I did some heavy modding on mine today. Probably going to have to update my linked in to show my new secondary career as a watch maker/modder.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. That sawtooth keeper is my only minor gripe with the watch. It was rubbing and leaving marks on my wrist. Luckily, the fix was very simple. Using a sharp pair of scissors, I just cut off the "teeth" on the underside of the keeper. Much better now.

What did you do to yours? It looks like the whole thing is smooth all around now.


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Dimitar_E said:


> As I said, nothing to complain about.  Just FYI - no lume pip on this ;-)
> View attachment 12569447
> View attachment 12569449
> View attachment 12569453
> View attachment 12569459


Great photos.

Its finish is on par with that of watches costing 2-3 X more


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

lostinspace said:


> I agree. That sawtooth keeper is my only minor gripe with the watch. It was rubbing and leaving marks on my wrist. Luckily, the fix was very simple. Using a sharp pair of scissors, I just cut off the "teeth" on the underside of the keeper. Much better now.
> 
> What did you do to yours? It looks like the whole thing is smooth all around now.


I ordered a new one for $5 on eBay and swapped it


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Just in for me Dan Henry 1970 automatic diver compressor 44mm

*


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

did the 40mm sell out? I only see the 44mm on their website

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

soukchai said:


> did the 40mm sell out? I only see the 44mm on their website
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


That would be too bad. But hope so 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

soukchai said:


> did the 40mm sell out? I only see the 44mm on their website
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Out of stock, on back order.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## fvc74 (Apr 12, 2016)

#0019/1970 44mm checking in














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Dimitar_E said:


> Out of stock, on back order.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Thanks - I just got an email from them saying 200 on the november back-order and a new batch in January.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Man, you guys really suck. I've been just blowing right by this thread, finally clicked on it to see what the fuss was. I think I have to have one of these, but damn I really don't need a new watch. Bunch of enablers is what you all are.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

soukchai said:


> did the 40mm sell out? I only see the 44mm on their website
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Wasn't sure on Size but glad I bought the 44mm Dan Henry 1970 really is a nice fit!


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

It's such a cool and fun watch. Dan is also a great guy who stand le behind his products. 
I am a fan


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

Got the 44mm version since it first came out. Love it. Very wearable. So tempted to get the 40mm version as well. Does anyone have both?









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

stonehead887 said:


> Got the 44mm version since it first came out. Love it. Very wearable. So tempted to get the 40mm version as well. Does anyone have both?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the 44mm also and fits perfect no need for the 40mm unless you want 2 of the same watch. The 44mm has great wrist presence and I have already got compliments from wearing it.


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

WatchDialOrange said:


> I have the 44mm also and fits perfect no need for the 40mm unless you want 2 of the same watch. The 44mm has great wrist presence and I have already got compliments from wearing it.


Oh I love my 44mm version and it fits really. I don't know what it is about this watch but I am finding it so damn irresistible, I am wanting the smaller version just because. And the minor upgrade tweaks are appealing too

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 44mm Super Compressor on Tropic Strap


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Dan Henry 1970 44mm Super Compressor on Tropic Strap
> 
> View attachment 12580209


Great capture of the beautiful dial and colors


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Jeep99dad said:


> Great capture of the beautiful dial and colors


thank you Brice! When I saw yours I had to have one


----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

Cool watch, looks perfect on nato strap...here is mine 40mm.









Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

I do not have a Dan Henry, which I have been keen towards the 1939's, but that nato seems familiar.








Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

❤Anyone know how the 40mm is going to fit on a 7.5inch wrist? I don’t like anything over 42 mm so the 44 is out? Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Timemaker (Aug 14, 2008)

My wrist is 16.5cm and fits perfect...

Enviado desde mi SM-G920F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

AFG08 said:


> ❤Anyone know how the 40mm is going to fit on a 7.5inch wrist? I don't like anything over 42 mm so the 44 is out? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a 7inch wrist and wear the 44mm in the picture above. Fits perfect for me.


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

WatchDialOrange said:


> I have a 7inch wrist and wear the 44mm in the picture above. Fits perfect for me.


Thanks but I am not interested in the 44,only the 40 if it is not too small

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

AFG08 said:


> ️Anyone know how the 40mm is going to fit on a 7.5inch wrist? I don't like anything over 42 mm so the 44 is out? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Here is mine, 40 on a 7" wrist 








Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dimitar_E said:


> Here is mine, 40 on a 7" wrist
> View attachment 12581735
> 
> 
> Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


Thanks, that looks like a nice fit so it may work for me. I have the 1963 chronograph which is also a great buy. It's 42.5 and if anything, slightly larger than I would like so the 40 may work out just fine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I don't think a 40 mm watch is too small for anyone personally. Then again I'm in the no watches over 42 ever boat.


----------



## michaelc11 (Apr 6, 2014)

The orange looks fantastic. Any idea how long does the back order takes ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

michaelc11 said:


> The orange looks fantastic. Any idea how long does the back order takes ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


" Shipping on November 30" says the site

Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Just ordered the orange 44mm. I hate you guys.


----------



## jon_huskisson (Sep 3, 2012)

Wearing my 40mm version on a Watchgecko strap









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 Super Compressor 44mm


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Dressing up my new Dan Henry (40 mm of course) with a new NATO. 
Does it work??









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John_Hallett (Nov 20, 2016)

warsh said:


> Dressing up my new Dan Henry (40 mm of course) with a new NATO.
> Does it work??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it looks great.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

warsh said:


> Dressing up my new Dan Henry (40 mm of course) with a new NATO.
> Does it work??
> 
> 
> ...


Working well. I've got that color combo coming. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Has anyone tried it on a bracelet?


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 on Orange Perlon


----------



## Gregedo (Jul 14, 2015)

I just wanted to add my experience of Dan Henry's customer service, which was amazing!

I had a 1970 40mm, and one morning I discovered the crystal had completely cracked/shattered. I have no recollection of it happening, but the only logical explanation is that I stepped on it when it was by my bed during the night. Anyway, after sending a picture through to Dan and asking how to purchase a new crystal, he said that he was worried about whether the movement was damaged and the fact they'd be a load of hard-to-remove glass dust on the face (which there was). To my absolute surprise (and delight) he offered to send a new watch out to me for free - how cool is that!? 

Anyway, my new baby is here on my wrist and I am more than happy. I see another Dan Henry watch in my future and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Gregedo said:


> I just wanted to add my experience of Dan Henry's customer service, which was amazing!
> 
> I had a 1970 40mm, and one morning I discovered the crystal had completely cracked/shattered. I have no recollection of it happening, but the only logical explanation is that I stepped on it when it was by my bed during the night. Anyway, after sending a picture through to Dan and asking how to purchase a new crystal, he said that he was worried about whether the movement was damaged and the fact they'd be a load of hard-to-remove glass dust on the face (which there was). To my absolute surprise (and delight) he offered to send a new watch out to me for free - how cool is that!?
> 
> Anyway, my new baby is here on my wrist and I am more than happy. I see another Dan Henry watch in my future and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone.


He stands behind his watches and customers not looking for just quick profit. I could buy a watch just for that reason. It might not be a high end piece, but you know it's made from someone who loves what he does and that reflects on his creations. Well done mr. Henry :-!


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

No comments 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ds514 (Dec 28, 2009)

This thread reminded me that I had built a super compressor replica some time ago. I always found it a bit small at 40mm, but may try it on again after seeing this thread.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Gregedo said:


> I just wanted to add my experience of Dan Henry's customer service, which was amazing!
> 
> I had a 1970 40mm, and one morning I discovered the crystal had completely cracked/shattered. I have no recollection of it happening, but the only logical explanation is that I stepped on it when it was by my bed during the night. Anyway, after sending a picture through to Dan and asking how to purchase a new crystal, he said that he was worried about whether the movement was damaged and the fact they'd be a load of hard-to-remove glass dust on the face (which there was). To my absolute surprise (and delight) he offered to send a new watch out to me for free - how cool is that!?
> 
> Anyway, my new baby is here on my wrist and I am more than happy. I see another Dan Henry watch in my future and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone.


Awesome story. Sellers like this need to be supported.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Gregedo said:


> I just wanted to add my experience of Dan Henry's customer service, which was amazing!
> 
> I had a 1970 40mm, and one morning I discovered the crystal had completely cracked/shattered. I have no recollection of it happening, but the only logical explanation is that I stepped on it when it was by my bed during the night. Anyway, after sending a picture through to Dan and asking how to purchase a new crystal, he said that he was worried about whether the movement was damaged and the fact they'd be a load of hard-to-remove glass dust on the face (which there was). To my absolute surprise (and delight) he offered to send a new watch out to me for free - how cool is that!?
> 
> Anyway, my new baby is here on my wrist and I am more than happy. I see another Dan Henry watch in my future and I wouldn't hesitate to recommend them to anyone.


I had almost the exact same experience. Amazing customer service. I'll jump on any automatic watches 42 mm and under he comes out from here on.


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry 1970 on Lumtec Leather Orange stitch


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

my 44mm arrived couple of days ago. very impress with the watch esp how well the lume is done. im ok with the size on my 7inch wrist but the the 24mm band does make the watch appear larger.


----------



## stipebst (May 18, 2015)

WatchDialOrange said:


> Dan Henry 1970 on Orange Perlon
> 
> View attachment 12602211


Looks like it is made originaly for it


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

*Dan Henry 1970 Looks good on any 24mm watch band I throw at it!*


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

stipebst said:


> Looks like it is made originaly for it


Looks great. Just ordered one from Watchgecko. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## TechDiverGeek (Jul 26, 2017)

Mine landed...


----------



## jaydog1974 (Dec 26, 2012)

40mm on a Hirsch Robby this morning....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Finally found a leather strap I liked with it, and it was even way on sale at watch gecko.


----------



## erikclabaugh (Mar 10, 2011)

jaydog1974 said:


> 40mm on a Hirsch Robby this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that Horace strap is perfect for the 1970. Well done, sir!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

40mm DH1970 on a leather nato strap...


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Watch #2 of the day: 40mm DH1970 on a black leather nato strap...


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm having trouble deciding whether to go for the 40 or the 44mm version of the 1970. My wrist is 7.3", flat top and my SKX007 hits my sweet spot at 42mm. The 40mm may look to small and bulky, but I'm afraid that the 44mm would look to huge, because it has such a thin bezel. And then the colors...bloody hell.. ;-)
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

therion said:


> I'm having trouble deciding whether to go for the 40 or the 44mm version of the 1970. My wrist is 7.3", flat top and my SKX007 hits my sweet spot at 42mm. The 40mm may look to small and bulky, but I'm afraid that the 44mm would look to huge, because it has such a thin bezel. And then the colors...bloody hell.. ;-)
> Any input would be appreciated.


I've got an SKX007 as well. I went for the 40. Works well. 44 toooo big. IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Michael Day said:


> I've got an SKX007 as well. I went for the 40. Works well. 44 toooo big. IMO
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank you for your reply!

I like to try watches on my wrist before purchase, because they can be so very different at the same size. I had a Zenith Pilot in 40mm that looked ridiculous and I sold it immediately,. On the other hand I have a Poljot Okean which looks amazing at only 39mm. Go figure..


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

I think the lack of an outer bezel will make the 40mm wear bigger than its size. I have a 43mm Chr. Ward Trident Pro that is about as big as I can wear; a 44mm without the bezel would look ridiculous.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

therion said:


> I'm having trouble deciding whether to go for the 40 or the 44mm version of the 1970. My wrist is 7.3", flat top and my SKX007 hits my sweet spot at 42mm. The 40mm may look to small and bulky, but I'm afraid that the 44mm would look to huge, because it has such a thin bezel. And then the colors...bloody hell.. ;-)
> Any input would be appreciated.


Thought I would chime in bc I have the same size wrist.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

yinzburgher said:


> Thought I would chime in bc I have the same size wrist.


40mm


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

I have 7.6" wrists and I find the 40mm plenty big enough for me. I believe the 44mm would wear larger than a Seiko Tuna and I feel that would be inconsistent with the style of the watch. Another concern with the 44 is the 24mm lugs - I'm happier with the 22mm lugs on the 40. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Guys, thank you for your help, I appreciate it! I think that a 42mm version would be perfect, but I think I'll wait for the 40mm to come back in stock. Thin bezeled watches look huge and I think that the 44mm would look ridiculous on me. Plus I really like the thinner orange portion on the dial of the 40mm.


----------



## Mil6161 (Oct 5, 2012)

Anyone try a straight link bracelet or shark mesh?

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

7 inch Wrist with Dan Henry 44mm. Lots of compliments and not to big for me fits perfect.


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

^ That looks like it fits you very well. Nice watch!


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

40 mm on 7" wrist









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Is it just me, or does the 40mm bezel have a lot more detail and depth? I somehow never noticed until now.


----------



## soukchai (Mar 29, 2015)

Any idea when the 40mm are due back in stock? I thought I read January - have they been delayed or did I miss out?
Thanks

Sent from my BLL-L22 using Tapatalk


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I contacted them and I was told that it will be available in the middle of February.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Is it just me, or does the 40mm bezel have a lot more detail and depth? I somehow never noticed until now.


I think it was discussed somewhere in this or the other 40mm only thread and that it in fact does have a more detailed bezel.


----------



## therion (Sep 6, 2011)

I knew that this was a hommage of old compressor style watches, but I didn't know that it was a copy of this one:

https://www.timeline.watch/watch/1967-exactus-diver-super-compressor-eepsa-36mm/


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

therion said:


> I knew that this was a hommage of old compressor style watches, but I didn't know that it was a copy of this one:
> 
> https://www.timeline.watch/watch/1967-exactus-diver-super-compressor-eepsa-36mm/


At least they have the style awareness to pick a great one to copy, and the business savvy to have it made well and offered at a great price.


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

The new batch of 1970 40mm will likely be slightly improved over the originals, I just had my case replaced - bigger crowns with a smoother screwdown, nicer case finishing, nicer crystal, and working lume on the inner bezel pip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Why the case replacement? Shot crown?



jutr9833 said:


> The new batch of 1970 40mm will likely be slightly improved over the originals, I just had my case replaced - bigger crowns with a smoother screwdown, nicer case finishing, nicer crystal, and working lume on the inner bezel pip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

I ruined the inner bezel while trying to replace a cracked crystal.  DH was awesome about it and sent me a new case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stonehead887 (Feb 5, 2014)

DH on canvas. 44mm version. Love it









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchDialOrange (Dec 30, 2011)

Dan Henry on Custom Leather


----------



## Toonces (Jan 14, 2017)

Has there been any hint on what Dan Henry is thinking about for his next model?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

He said earlier on IG that it would probably be June due to the factory running late. I also saw one post recently indicating there would be some more traditional sized (sub 40mm) watches this year. I'm hoping for more autos. I wish he would use the seagull hand wind chronograph on something too.


----------



## Gaarci (Dec 13, 2017)

I have the 44mm and it wears much smaller - very comfortable, does not feel at all like a big watch - especially on a NATO strap!


----------



## Baxter (Sep 17, 2014)

Got an email saying 40mm is back in stock and placed an order 0.74 seconds after reading


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I ordered an orange 1970 40mm. I hope it fits under sleeves. If so it will be my go to watch probably.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Robotaz said:


> I ordered an orange 1970 40mm. I hope it fits under sleeves. If so it will be my go to watch probably.


It's just awesome!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SmashingHarlots (Mar 19, 2006)

I saw a preowned one a few weeks back. Pretty well made for the price. Just that the name Dan Henry don't gel with me. If they have a Sterile dial option, I will jump on the 44mm.


----------



## warsh (May 22, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dmnc (Sep 20, 2015)

Robotaz said:


> I ordered an orange 1970 40mm. I hope it fits under sleeves. If so it will be my go to watch probably.


I got one first time round but I have since sold it on. For me it was a little bulky under a sleeve. It felt like the 44mm was probably shrunk horizontally but not made any less tall.

I do have very spindly wrists though, and did really love the watch apart from the size. So if you're 7" plus you may be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dmnc said:


> I got one first time round but I have since sold it on. For me it was a little bulky under a sleeve. It felt like the 44mm was probably shrunk horizontally but not made any less tall.
> 
> I do have very spindly wrists though, and did really love the watch apart from the size. So if you're 7" plus you may be fine.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


7.5"+


----------



## SmashingHarlots (Mar 19, 2006)

warsh said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice! Didn't notice that brushed finishing on the hands before!


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

It came with a small bezel scratch, but I bought it to beat on so I let it slide. Love the watch though. A steal at this price.


----------



## FruitGoose (May 9, 2010)

Had a terrible experience with them. Bought a 1970, received a defective one. Returned it as per warranty just to have Dan Henry attempt to blatantly avoid responsibility. They claimed I opened the watch and the defect was the result of that (absolutely didn't and nor I had a reason to because I had a warranty card on hand) and demanded I pay them to fix the defective watch. Had to file a claim against them through PayPal to get my money back.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

FruitGoose said:


> Had a terrible experience with them. Bought a 1970, received a defective one. Returned it as per warranty just to have Dan Henry attempt to blatantly avoid responsibility. They claimed I opened the watch and the defect was the result of that (absolutely didn't and nor I had a reason to because I had a warranty card on hand) and demanded I pay them to fix the defective watch. Had to file a claim against them through PayPal to get my money back.


That's not an inspiring story. I wish more people would post their feedback.


----------



## FruitGoose (May 9, 2010)

Yeah. I've returned it tracked, so a week after they've received it I've emailed them inquiring about the status of my return. They assured me they would email me once they examined the watch. 3 weeks pass, not a word from them so I got an impression they were hoping I would simply forget and move on. Emailed them again, to which they responded with the made up reason not to reimburse me. I proceeded straight to paypal claims after. Out 50 bucks on shipping but at least got the cost of the watch back.


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

FruitGoose said:


> Yeah. I've returned it tracked, so a week after they've received it I've emailed them inquiring about the status of my return. They assured me they would email me once they examined the watch. 3 weeks pass, not a word from them so I got an impression they were hoping I would simply forget and move on. Emailed them again, to which they responded with the made up reason not to reimburse me. I proceeded straight to paypal claims after. Out 50 bucks on shipping but at least got the cost of the watch back.


What was wrong with the watch?


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

What’s the story with sapphire coated mineral crystal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FruitGoose (May 9, 2010)

yinzburgher said:


> What was wrong with the watch?


Don't know exactly but it simply had no power. Winding produced a weird clicking noise. Shaking didn't seem to auto-wind the rotor, as if it wasn't even there.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

MikeCfromLI said:


> What's the story with sapphire coated mineral crystal
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


It's a Chinese thing. Krysterna, Sapphlex, etc. They seem to do fine from my experience.


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

I'm ready to see some of the new stuff for this year. I thought there were supposed to be like 6 new models this year or something like that


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Seems to be a lot of reports about these 1970 crystals exploding from inside out, people opening up watch boxes to find them imploded, sad because they look like great watches, i was going to buy one, will have to wait until they have new crystals.


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Seems to be a lot of reports about these 1970 crystals exploding from inside out, people opening up watch boxes to find them imploded...


Unfortunately.... Sending mine this week for replacement 









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Dimitar_E said:


> Unfortunately.... Sending mine this week for replacement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to see this mate, theres another thread i saw about this issue, had a few pictures of watches the same as this.

I feel for the owner Dan, by all reports he's a great fellow and runs his business really well, no doubt he will get these fixed, must be faulty crystals?

I was going to buy one of the 44mm versions but i'll hold off now and see what comes of these broken crystals.


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

Cobia said:


> I was going to buy one of the 44mm versions but i'll hold off now and see what comes of these broken crystals.


I am not sure but it seems only 40 mm is affected...

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Yeah, my 40mm crystal randomly broke too. Customer service was awesome though.


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> Yeah, my 40mm crystal randomly broke too. Customer service was awesome though.


Is everything OK now and how long have you spent with the new crystal? Is there any visual difference between the two?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

He sent me a whole new watch probably 8 months ago. Seems the same. I haven't had any problems since.


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

My replacement crystal shattered spontaneously after having it about 2 months. Both times that it happened was while I was traveling - I live in the mountains so it seems that they may be susceptible to changes in air pressure, which doesn’t make any sense cause it’s supposed to be a 200m diver


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi, guys!

Just to keep you informed - due to some bank holidays and short vacation I was able to send my watch to Dan's repair facility in France just yesterday. 
In the meantime I asked Dan: 
_"I saw there were a few cases like mine posted on the forums - can you ensure me the new crystal is better?"

_ And his reply was:
"_Sure... we are testing. New stronger case, I think we found a final solution_"

So they are changing not only the crystal, but the case as well. Although I can't see the reason behind this except if both really expand at a very different rate when temperature raises sharply (if at all this factor is involved in cracking the crystal).... :roll:


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Would be good if Dan could come on here and explain the situation, im holding off buying one until i hear what the situation is.
I think everybody who he has sold one too deserves an explanation too.
Sounds like theyve all got defect watches that are an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

I was told that they have selected a stronger crystal material that will be available on the 1970 divers in July. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Two stitch buffalo


----------



## MLJinAK (Feb 14, 2015)

The more I look at it, the more I like it.... Dang... And "only" $250.

Edit: NM - I'll monitor this post and wait for the crystals to stop exploding! $250 for a high quality watch is kind of a deal. $250 for a high chance of a busted crystal is WAY too much.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

I was told by Dan that new case + new crystal are being used for orders shipped to the US, Asia and Europe. The materials should be better than before.


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

MLJinAK said:


> The more I look at it, the more I like it.... Dang... And "only" $250.
> 
> Edit: NM - I'll monitor this post and wait for the crystals to stop exploding! $250 for a high quality watch is kind of a deal. $250 for a high chance of a busted crystal is WAY too much.


It's a fine watch. But. It's a fine watch at $250. At 500 you're getting into Halios and others that blow it out of the park in build and materials. So in a sense, I'm saying it's only worth $250. Of course... IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

Seaforth is $690-740 shipped. $500 is a reach. At $250 with the unique styling and customer service I dont know what else you would find comparable other than big companies like seiko and orient.


Michael Day said:


> It's a fine watch. But. It's a fine watch at $250. At 500 you're getting into Halios and others that blow it out of the park in build and materials. So in a sense, I'm saying it's only worth $250. Of course... IMO.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

TDKFM said:


> Seaforth is $690-740 shipped. $500 is a reach. At $250 with the unique styling and customer service I dont know what else you would find comparable other than big companies like seiko and orient.


Said you were getting there not there. My piont is that the build and quality are $250. No more. I've owned and flipped. Nice watch but quality of materials was less than the hype.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

I got a confirmation from Dan today that my repaired watch has been shipped back 2 days ago. Let's see...
Will update you all upon receiving. 

Sent from my K00C using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

We've had to remove a dozen snarky posts due to rule 2 violations. As a reminder, _Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the Moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the Moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language._


----------



## Michael Day (Feb 19, 2016)

CMSgt Bo said:


> We've had to remove a dozen snarky posts due to rule 2 violations. As a reminder, _Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the Moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the Moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language._


Yes. I'm part of the fault here. Apologies to all. Got sucked in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Still very happy with my 40mm. Number 38/250.
It's been sharing wrist-time with the Vostok Project Compressor that arived last Friday.
Same, same but different! b-)


----------



## Dimitar_E (Dec 18, 2016)

Finally my Dan Henry 40mm is back, mates!  
Crystal, case *AND *the movement (because of the glass powder), all have been changed. Only the screw back is the same because of the serial... Practically a brand new watch. Looks great again. Hope this time it will held.

Great customer service from Dan!

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## pinkybrain (Oct 26, 2011)

This thread reminds me of Dan at OWC's posts about how dealing with Chinese manufacturers is a huge pain in the arse if your name isn't Apple or the like. Hopefully Dan is getting compensated on his end.

So far mine hasn't exploded or anything like that, but I will likely flip it for other reasons. The other reasons being the number of watches in my watch box that aren't getting worn.


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Cobia said:


> Heres another option but a lot cheaper at $100, an orient Marshall, 41.5mm...
> View attachment 12503073


What's the blue one next to the Marshall? Thanks!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

skyefalcon6 said:


> What's the blue one next to the Marshall? Thanks!


Looks like this Seiko

https://wornandwound.com/review/review-seiko-5-snzh53-diver-in-blue/


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Michael 808 said:


> With a caseback this cool, I had to try it:/


Hail Hydra.....


----------



## skyefalcon6 (Apr 10, 2015)

Timemaker said:


> Cool watch, looks perfect on nato strap...here is mine 40mm.


This is the exact strap I thought of when I discovered this watch. I'm not even an orange watch fanatic but this is perfect.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Is this too much orange? I love it.
44 on 7.25"


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Certified G said:


> Is this too much orange? I love it.
> 44 on 7.25"


Nope . Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Seb-85 (May 19, 2016)

It's not that I dont mind about crystals exploding but I'm dying to get the 1970 and the 1939.....


----------



## tritto (Jan 20, 2012)

Seb-85 said:


> It's not that I dont mind about crystals exploding but I'm dying to get the 1970 and the 1939.....


No problem with my 1970 crystal so far. What circumstances are people seeing the crystal explode? Extreme temperature changes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

I had crystals spontaneously crack twice on the 1970 40mm. Both times happened for me when I was traveling closer to sea level from where I live in the mountains in Colorado, so I think it had to do with changes in altitude.

The guys at Dan Henry were great about working with me to get replacements, and really went the extra mile to provide great customer service. Once they became aware of the problem they started trying to fix it. I was told that on the latest production batch they have started using different stronger materials to stop the crystals from cracking.

I received one of the newest batch from them a few days ago, and so far the issue seems to have been fixed. Today I summited a 14,000 ft. mountain and then returned to about 5,000 ft. with no problems.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The orange looks ok, but the 44 might be too much watch for your wrist?



Certified G said:


> Is this too much orange? I love it.
> 44 on 7.25"


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about the 38mm chronograph that is being mentioned on Dan Henry's instagram (in the comments)? Is it a totally new chronograph or is it a smaller model of the 1963?


----------



## TDKFM (May 11, 2017)

New design I believe. Who knows though. He was supposed to post pics in april and keeps pushing it back.


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. Was hoping it'd be a smaller version of the '63


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

WSN7 said:


> Does anyone know anything about the 38mm chronograph that is being mentioned on Dan Henry's instagram (in the comments)? Is it a totally new chronograph or is it a smaller model of the 1963?


New design, mecha-quartz, 38mm. He just got back from the QC check apparently, waiting on the watches to hit the warehouses before pics/release


----------



## Monkwearmouth (Feb 21, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

762x51 said:


> WSN7 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know anything about the 38mm chronograph that is being mentioned on Dan Henry's instagram (in the comments)? Is it a totally new chronograph or is it a smaller model of the 1963?
> ...


Thanks for the info. Interested to see what these look like!


----------



## jutr9833 (Feb 22, 2017)

1970 40mm on bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaspert (Jan 9, 2013)

Nice new release from DH, especially the no date Panda and reverse Panda.
Adding the beads of rice bracelet on top of the leather strap is fantastic.

I have a lot of vintage pieces and this would make a nice beater with a lot of the vintage design cue for a fraction of the cost. Ordered the panda.

https://wornandwound.com/first-look-dan-henry-1964-gran-turismo-collection/


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Thread resurrection! Loving my Dan Henry 1964.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

Loving my Dan Henry, with new fresh look with NATO strap


----------

